# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Kit ενισχυτή 2.1 με lm1875

## ibanezbass

Είχα αγοράσει το κιτ πριν καιρό από ebay αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα (έχω κολλήσει μόνο ένα ic socket πάνω στην πλακέτα).
Συμπεριλαμβάνεται pcb, όλα τα εξαρτήματα(πλην ψύκτρας και μετασχηματιστή) και ένα χαρτί με το pcb layout.
Τροφοδοσία χρειάζεται μετασχηματιστή 2x12 εώς 2x15volt AC.

Δεν βρίσκω το ακριβές λινκ αλλά ένα όμοιο του κατά 95% είναι το παρακάτω.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LM1875-NE55...MAAOSw-0xYcODq

Χέρι με χέρι στα 5ευρώ
Λάρισα ή Θεσσαλονίκη

----------

